# Explosion outside Kabul, Afghanistan airport: LIVE UPDATES



## shockedcanadian (Aug 26, 2021)

Uh oh.  "They're baaaack".  According to Fox it's a suicide bomber.

Let's pray for the injured.  Get Western citizens and translators out!


UPDATE:  One guy live on Fox said he brought a woman to the hospital and she died.  He is transporting others who are injured.  He also claims that Americans on the "other side of the canal were injured". 

Apparently at least *three U.S soldiers were also injured.  There is a second explosion outside a hotel.*









						12 US service members killed in Kabul airport explosion, officials say: LIVE UPDATES
					

A suicide bombing outside of Kabul, Afghanistan's airport Thursday has killed 12 U.S. service members, officials tell Fox News. A second explosion later took place outside the Baron Hotel, sources say.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Kabul airport explosion described as ‘complex attack’​Capitol Hill sources tell Fox News’ Chad Pergram that the explosion happened outside Kabul’s airport after someone detonated a suicide vest.
Then a gunfight erupted. All airport gates processing evacuees are now closed and sources describe the incident as a “complex attack”. 
Posted by Greg Norman Share

9 min(s) ago
At least 3 US troops hurt in Kabul airport suicide bombing, officials say​At least 3 U.S. troops have been wounded in the suicide bombing outside Abbey Gate, U.S. officials tell Fox News. 
The extent of the injuries are not clear.

President Biden briefed about Kabul airport explosion​A White House official tells Fox News' Jacqui Heinrich that President Biden has been briefed about the explosion.
Posted by Greg Norman Share
8 min(s) ago
Pentagon confirms explosion outside Kabul's airport​



John Kirby
@PentagonPresSec
We can confirm an explosion outside Kabul airport.  Casualties are unclear at this time.  We will provide additional details when we can.
9:44 AM · Aug 26, 2021





Blast reported outside Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul​








						US troops and Afghans killed in suicide attacks outside Kabul airport | CNN
					

Thirteen US service members and at least 60 Afghans have been killed in two bombing attacks outside Kabul's airport, according to the Pentagon and Afghanistan's Ministry of Public Health.




					www.cnn.com
				




CNN)An explosion was reported outside the Hamid Karzai International Airport on Thursday, according to two US officials.
One official said there are injuries among Afghans, but there is no information yet on any US casualties.

Pentagon spokesperson John Kirby confirmed there was an explosion outside of the airport. "We can confirm an explosion outside Kabul airport. Casualties are unclear at this time. We will provide additional details when we can," he said in a tweet.
_This is a developing story. _


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2021)

This is just the beginning of the coming internecine conflict coming between Islamic extremist groups.  According to reports, it may have been ISISK.  We need to get all Americans out now.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 26, 2021)

Now it is murder by Biden and Libturds

No link yet, just happened. Will follow









						Attack at Kabul airport feared as airlift continues
					

Several countries urged people to avoid the airport, where Belgium said there was a threat of a suicide bombing. But with just days left before the evacuation effort ends and American troops withdraw, few appeared to heed the call.



					www.yorkdispatch.com


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 26, 2021)

That fucking idiot Biden.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2021)

12 US service members killed in Kabul airport explosion, officials say: LIVE UPDATES
					

A suicide bombing outside of Kabul, Afghanistan's airport Thursday has killed 12 U.S. service members, officials tell Fox News. A second explosion later took place outside the Baron Hotel, sources say.




					www.foxnews.com
				




can we get details before you cry out in a extremefied panic?


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Now it is murder by Biden and Libturds
> 
> No link yet, just happened. Will follow
> 
> ...



Already  a thread on this, dumbfuck


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Now it is murder by Biden and Libturds
> 
> No link yet, just happened. Will follow
> 
> ...


So you are accusing our military of setting off that bomb.   Interesting.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 26, 2021)

odanny said:


> Already  a thread on this, dumbfuck


JC you murdering bastard. Hopefully the dead are only Biden supporters


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So you are accusing our military of setting off that bomb.   Interesting.


You murdering bitch. Fuck you, you low life POMFS.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> You murdering bitch. Fuck you, you low life POMFS.


you call someone else low life while you wish death on biden supporters.

your colors of asshole shine bright.

ignore time.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 26, 2021)

Bring MORE to America! We need that fun here too!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> That fucking idiot Biden.


Another one accusing our military.   And so it goes with the Right.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 26, 2021)

Wait until ISIS and AL Qaeda get their share of US weaponry.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Bring MORE to America! We need that fun here too!


Laure Ingraham accepts your offering to her.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Wait until ISIS and AL Qaeda get their share of US weaponry.


How long do you think that stuff will work without parts?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 26, 2021)

If this is an assault on the airport, expect lots of U.S. casualties.  There'll be no way to evac, nor reinforce our troops.  The entire administration needs to be removed because of this.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So you are accusing our military of setting off that bomb.   Interesting.



No, it was Biden's military, aka the Taliban.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Laure Ingraham accepts your offering to her.


Girls like you will really like those Afghan men

....Fickey Fickey!!!









						What happened after 1,000 women were sexually assaulted in Cologne?
					

German police report that sexual offence complaints at the town's carnival have quadrupled since last year




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How long do you think that stuff will work without parts?


The Chinese will be glad to build parts for them.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The Chinese will be glad to build parts for them.


hell, biden outlawed russian ammo to the US, send all that 5.56 to afganistan now.

lord he's the absolute worst president we've ever seen and running for worst leader, period.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> This is just the beginning of the coming internecine conflict coming between Islamic extremist groups.  According to reports, it may have been ISISK.  We need to get all Americans out now.


We obviously needed to get them out while we still had control of at least Kabul.

Too late now. Congratulations Joe!


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Now it is murder by Biden and Libturds
> 
> No link yet, just happened. Will follow
> 
> ...


Yup, American personnel among the casualties 

Initial reports that US personnel among wounded in Kabul airport explosion, according to US officials​From CNN's Kylie Atwood, Barbara Starr, Nick Paton Walsh and Zachary Cohen

According to initial reports, there are some US personnel among the wounded in the explosion outside Hamid Karzai International Airport on Thursday, according to three US officials and a source familiar with the situation.

Way to go Joe.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2021)

Need to pray for our peoples safety.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 26, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Need to pray for our peoples safety.


As was said during WWII; praise the lord and pass the ammunition.

The taliban must be held accountable but as I previously posted the taliban man will blame it on others.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

"The only people more evil than the Taliban, right now, is our own State Department."


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

*Please don’t go to Kabul airport now,
Heavy explosion in front of Abby Camp, shooting has started, USA troops used 6-8 gas bomb on people on east gate and lots of women got injured and burned,
I was there pic.twitter.com/hGEFlLP08b

Ali Hassani  (@Ali2994078) August 26, 2021*


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

Tollybin kicking Surrender Joe out.

Remaining Americans are toast.

Nice job, Joe.









						12 US service members killed in Kabul airport explosion, officials say: LIVE UPDATES
					

A suicide bombing outside of Kabul, Afghanistan's airport Thursday has killed 12 U.S. service members, officials tell Fox News. A second explosion later took place outside the Baron Hotel, sources say.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2021)

I can't even imagine what our Afghanistan Vets must be feeling now.  I think about this betrayal for a second and it makes my blood boil


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

*Sewage canal where Afghans were vetted after their documents was packed with Afghans including women and children. A suicide attacker blew himself up in the middle of a large crowd. At least another attacker started shooting, multiple eye witnesses in the area&a friend tells me. pic.twitter.com/1MHuLOZnDl

BILAL SARWARY  (@bsarwary) August 26, 2021*


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Tollybin kicking Surrender Joe out.
> 
> Remaining Americans are toast.
> 
> ...


The military men need prayers. This did not have to be this way.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

Biden's buddies aren't playing nice, are they?

So the Taliban broke the Aug 31 deadline. Just goes to show you cannot trust them for their word. Biden is an idiot.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 26, 2021)

No because TRUMP n stuff!


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Aug 26, 2021)

There is BLOOD officially on Joe “Mr. Delusional” Biden’s hands
Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldierswere  injured/killed in the blast.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 26, 2021)

The Neo-GOP can't control their excitement at seeing America under attack so they can blame the new President for the 19 year failed mission of Nation Building in Afghanistan by the three previous administrations.

That's American politics for you.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The Neo-GOP can't control their excitement at seeing America under attack so they can blame the new President for the 19 year failed mission of Nation Building in Afghanistan by the three previous administrations.
> 
> That's American politics for you.


Anything on topic, Troll?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Tollybin kicking Surrender Joe out.
> 
> Remaining Americans are toast.
> 
> ...


You know it's the Taliban?    There's been warnings about ISIS (you know, the group trump claimed he destroyed) and their suicide bombers.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

At least the Taliban have some cool rides nowadays thanks to President Potatohead.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The Neo-GOP can't control their excitement at seeing America under attack so they can blame the new President for the 19 year failed mission of Nation Building in Afghanistan by the three previous administrations.
> 
> That's American politics for you.



It's not about 19 years... it's about the cluster fck the cluster fck Slow Joe is responsible for.

No Trump, no Neo Gop.... nothing but who's in way over his head.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The Neo-GOP can't control their excitement at seeing America under attack so they can blame the new President for the 19 year failed mission of Nation Building in Afghanistan by the three previous administrations.
> 
> That's American politics for you.


New President! Bwhahha! Fifty years in D.C.!! Doctor Jill seen as a sex symbol, in all the magazines!!! Come on China...Russia and Muslims...You are more preferable....l.c.i...open the door.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 26, 2021)

Biden is toast on this. He can kiss a second term goodbye. What a mess. 

I think this shit would have happened regardless of when the US pulls out or who was president, but Biden is the one who took that leap and here is the blowback.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

This is how the Biden filth are going to spin it:

The Biden Administration begins their new message campaign with the help of @NorahODonnell: We warned you and now you are on your own. https://t.co/gkpKLBXe1t


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 26, 2021)

_Smoke is seen rising from an explosion outside the airport in Kabul, Afghanistan, on Thursday. 
At least 3 U.S. Marines were injured in the blast, officials tell Fox News._


A suicide bombing *outside the Abbey Gate* at Kabul's airport in Afghanistan Thursday injured at least three U.S. Marines, U.S. officials confirmed.
A U.S. official indicated that the attack set off a firefight at Abbey Gate, where last night, there were 5,000 Afghans and potentially some Americans seeking access to the airport.
A second explosion happened *outside the Baron Hotel*, sources say.









						12 US service members killed in Kabul airport explosion, officials say: LIVE UPDATES
					

A suicide bombing outside of Kabul, Afghanistan's airport Thursday has killed 12 U.S. service members, officials tell Fox News. A second explosion later took place outside the Baron Hotel, sources say.




					www.foxnews.com
				







The deadline to get out is 31 Aug. 
The airport is a safe-zone...until 1 Sept. 
Good luck getting there - The Taliban are blocking routes there, beating those trying to get to the airport
This attack was right OUTSIDE the airport
They are 'chomping at the bit' to get the 'green light' to attack the airport / those in the airport


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You know it's the Taliban?    There's been warnings about ISIS (you know, the group trump claimed he destroyed) and their suicide bombers.


Searching hard for a nit to pic, huh?

If it is ISIS does it make Surrender Joe’s clusterfuck any better, Dumbass?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Biden is toast on this. He can kiss a second term goodbye. What a mess.
> 
> I think this shit would have happened regardless of when the US pulls out or who was president, but Biden is the one who took that leap and here is the blowback.


Clusterfuck Joe is the only one who would do it this way.  He ignored everyone on this.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 26, 2021)

Those remaining drew the short straw.
There's only bad options going forward.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

3 marines died because Americans in Afghanistan twiddled their thumbs for 18 months instead of leaving


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 26, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Biden is toast on this. He can kiss a second term goodbye. What a mess.



You assume he is going to finish out his 1st term....


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Biden needs to resign.

Today.

By lunch.

What a piece of fucking shit. I've never actually prayed for someone to suffer an aneurysm, but, damn...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The Neo-GOP can't control their excitement at seeing America under attack so they can blame the new President for the 19 year failed mission of Nation Building in Afghanistan by the three previous administrations.
> 
> That's American politics for you.



Biden's to blame for this.  Not all of it.  The majority of blame goes to W and O.  Trump signed off to end it.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> The military men need prayers. This did not have to be this way.


Nothing fails like prayer, Dipshit.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> There is BLOOD officially on Joe “Mr. Delusional” Biden’s hands
> Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldierswere  injured/killed in the blast.


Add it to the costs of stupid, pointless forever wars


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> There is BLOOD officially on Joe “Mr. Delusional” Biden’s hands
> Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldierswere  injured/killed in the blast.


You sound so happy now.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> 3 marines died because Americans in Afghanistan twiddled their thumbs for 18 months instead of leaving



No, that's not what happened.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 26, 2021)

It just keeps getting worse and worse and will even get worse than that if the American people do not rise up and demand the demened old fool is not gotten rid of one way or the other.

'ISIS suicide bomber' kills 13 at Kabul airport: Multiple casualties - including children and three US Marines - as two explosions tear through crowd, hours after Westerners were warned to stay away because of ISIS attack​
Thirteen dead after suicide bomb detonated & 2nd blast at Kabul airport


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> 3 marines died because Americans in Afghanistan twiddled their thumbs for 18 months instead of leaving


....and because Biden ignored his advisors and told everyone they had time, that the Taliban would not sweep through Afghanistan like corn through a goose, as his advisors told him was / would be happening.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Biden needs to resign.
> 
> Today.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is anything in there to have an aneurysm anymore. It is one big one


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 26, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Nothing fails like prayer, Dipshit.


Sounds like you could use a few, too.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> There is BLOOD officially on Joe “Mr. Delusional” Biden’s hands
> Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldierswere  injured/killed in the blast.


Yet you don’t care about the 4000 civilians and 2500 soldiers killed in our stupid Afghanistan takeover.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> No, that's not what happened.


The marines were there because stupid Americans chose to risk their lives for nothing for the last 18 months


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Add it to the costs of stupid, pointless forever wars


Now blame everyone on Earth for the FU you voted for piss head

You are responsible for this. I would be so embarrassed and ashamed


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 26, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's not about 19 years... it's about the cluster fck the cluster fck Slow Joe is responsible for.
> 
> No Trump, no Neo Gop.... nothing but who's in way over his head.


19 years and hundreds of millions in weapons and training and the Afghan Army folds like paper tiger in a few days.   Since that event we've evacuated 10's of thousands.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Add it to the costs of stupid, pointless forever wars


Imagine how much blood if this war went on for another 20 years......like some righties here want.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> The military men need prayers. This did not have to be this way.


Prayers are as likely to help marines as suicide bombing is likely to get somebody 72 virgins in an afterlife


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Yet you don’t care about the 4000 civilians and 2500 soldiers killed in our stupid Afghanistan takeover.


Just the non Biden supporters. That is tragic


----------



## candycorn (Aug 26, 2021)

madness....


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 26, 2021)

BREAKING: Two Explosions Reported Outside Kabul Airport in Afghanistan – Suicide Bombing – DEATHS REPORTED – Near Baron Hotel Where US and UK Used as Meeting Point for Stranded Civilians!​








						BREAKING: Two Explosions Reported Outside Kabul Airport in Afghanistan - Suicide Bombing - DEATHS REPORTED - Near Baron Hotel Where US and UK Used as Meeting Point for Stranded Civilians!
					

There was an explosion reported outside the Kabul Airport on Thursday. The Pentagon says there was an explosion outside the Kabul airport. Spokesman John Kirby said there was no immediate word on casualties in the blast Thursday. https://t.co/gfQR5VdhNg — Fremont Tribune (@FremontTribune) August...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




'1st Blood'.....there will be more on Biden's hands.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Clusterfuck Joe is the only one who would do it this way.  He ignored everyone on this.


And what specifically should he have done differently? Be specific.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 26, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> There is BLOOD officially on Joe “Mr. Delusional” Biden’s hands
> Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldierswere  injured/killed in the blast.



Some people blame the terrorists.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Yet you don’t care about the 4000 civilians and 2500 soldiers killed in our stupid Afghanistan takeover.


Mostly during Obama/Biden escalation of the wars.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

Persuader said:


> It just keeps getting worse and worse and will even get worse than that if the American people do not rise up and demand the demened old fool is not gotten rid of one way or the other.
> 
> 'ISIS suicide bomber' kills 13 at Kabul airport: Multiple casualties - including children and three US Marines - as two explosions tear through crowd, hours after Westerners were warned to stay away because of ISIS attack​
> Thirteen dead after suicide bomb detonated & 2nd blast at Kabul airport


Worse and worse?  This is nothing compared to the 20 years of pointless death and waste our despicable leaders kept us mired in.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> madness....


And you thought biden would get them all out safely;  you need to apologize.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Persuader said:


> It just keeps getting worse and worse and will even get worse than that if the American people do not rise up and demand the demened old fool is not gotten rid of one way or the other.
> 
> 'ISIS suicide bomber' kills 13 at Kabul airport: Multiple casualties - including children and three US Marines - as two explosions tear through crowd, hours after Westerners were warned to stay away because of ISIS attack​
> Thirteen dead after suicide bomb detonated & 2nd blast at Kabul airport


Gee...and trump apologists here were claiming it was the Taliban.


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Biden's to blame for this.  Not all of it.  The majority of blame goes to W and O.  Trump signed off to end it.


Yeah.  I'm surprised that the admin didn't tell every American to leave with expediency at least by July 1


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You sound so happy now.


The only ones happy are you scum Dems.


----------



## wamose (Aug 26, 2021)

I'd like to thank the most stupid generation in US history, our MSM, the big social media outlets and our broken education system for making it possible to elect a lowlife, ignorant, brain dead POS like Biden.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Biden needs to resign.
> 
> Today.
> 
> ...


So tell us about Trump and the Kurds and how much he difference he would make lol. This is his plan for God's sake. This is not the Taliban this is not friends of the Taliban.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 26, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> And what specifically should he have done differently? Be specific.


Ah listen to our allies, military commanders, his own advisors who warned Biden his hapless withdrawal would be a clusterfuck.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> So tell us about Trump and the Kurds and how much he difference he would make lol. This is his plan for God's sake. This is not the Taliban this is not friends of the Taliban.


Friends of the Taliban? You mean Biden.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> The marines were there because stupid Americans chose to risk their lives for nothing for the last 18 months


It is tiresome for people like you to use military men as an excuse. Just saying. Remember Iran/Contra. They do not deserve to be maimed and killed because of people like Biden and Harris and Pelosi. Don't worry. When the Repubs come back to power, we will be screwed over again. There is something else in control. But now it is direct to Religious beliefs that must be denied. Canada, Western Europe, Australia and New Zealand are done. Only the weapons keeps a flicker of Statue of Liberty freedom alive.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> The only ones happy are you scum Dems.


Thanks for the stupidest wars ever in Iraq and Afghanistan, the corrupt world depression of 2008, by far the worst reaction to the pandanic anywhere, and the worst propaganda machine and brainwashed zombies in our history. Get your damn shots and s t f u lol


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> So tell us about Trump and the Kurds and how much he difference he would make lol. This is his plan for God's sake. This is not the Taliban this is not friends of the Taliban.



I don't believe Trump's plan included leaving Americans behind. I don't think Trump's plan included leaving millions of dollars of munitions and armaments in Afghanistan>

This is all on Biden. He's the one executing it, and he's proving to be, at best, monumentally inept.

Joe Biden could fuck up a vacant lot...


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 26, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> And what specifically should he have done differently? Be specific.


Make it CRYSTAL clear that there will be consequences.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> It is tiresome for people like you to use military men as an excuse. Just saying. Remember Iran/Contra. They do not deserve to be maimed and killed because of people like Biden and Harris and Pelosi. Don't worry. When the Repubs come back to power, we will be screwed over again. There is something else in control. But now it is direct to Religious beliefs that must be denied. Canada, Western Europe, Australia and New Zealand are done. Only the weapons keeps a flicker of Statue of Liberty freedom alive.


He wasn't blaming the service members.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Ah listen to our allies, military commanders, his own advisors who warned Biden his hapless withdrawal would be a clusterfuck.


But how should the withdrawal have been done differently? Whose advice? What specifics?


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Friends of the Taliban? You mean Biden.


This is Al qaida or isis who are screwing with the Taliban. Change the channel and get some actual facts instead of just misinformation and blind hate. Evacuations continue. Which you are missinformed about also. Poor America.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 26, 2021)

Persuader said:


> And you thought biden would get them all out safely;  you need to apologize.



Apologize for a terrorist attack?  You first.


----------



## jillian (Aug 26, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> There is BLOOD officially on Joe “Mr. Delusional” Biden’s hands
> Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldierswere  injured/killed in the blast.


Trumpkins are delusional


bunch of lying loons


----------



## struth (Aug 26, 2021)

well sadly many of us say this coming…xiden, harris and this dem admin are directly responsible for these deaths and injuries


----------



## Persuader (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Gee...and trump apologists here were claiming it was the Taliban.


Is there a difference between the two?

One is known by the company he keeps as in ISIS is working with the taliban.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mostly during Obama/Biden escalation of the wars.



It is Bush’s war
He botched it just like he botched Iraq

Future Presidents had to bail him out


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Prayers are as likely to help marines as suicide bombing is likely to get somebody 72 virgins in an afterlife


It is you who put them in harms way in the modern ways. Prayers are said by me because they are used to promote Prog agendas.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Apologize for a terrorist attack?  You first.


No dumbass apologize for supporting that incompetent fool in the offal office.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 26, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> But how should the withdrawal have been done differently? Whose advice? What specifics?


Earth to Billy he's had ample advice on how to manage the withdrawal, he ignored it and pushed forward with this moronic plan while reassuring the world the Afghan government would remain in control, the Taliban would not sweep across the country taking over. Biden is living in a fantasy world.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2021)

struth said:


> well sadly many of us say this coming…xiden, harris and this dem admin are directly responsible for these deaths and injuries



Given that we have had deaths in Afghanistan from IEDs and terrorist attacks for the last 20 years, how is this different?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Persuader said:


> And you thought biden would get them all out safely;  you need to apologize.


Like you really care......good news tho....it's been the biggest evacuation in history so far.


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> 19 years and hundreds of millions in weapons and training and the Afghan Army folds like paper tiger in a few days.   Since that event we've evacuated 10's of thousands.


Biden has to own the fact that so many Americans were still there when he announced the drop dead date on 8-31, and why his admin stuck to the predictions that the Afghan could hold out.  Why they didn't is because of Trump's decisions to free 5K taliban including Bandar and freeze out the Afghans from negotiations.  

But the media seems to be ignoring this is already a huge air evacuation.  The problem now is getting 1500 Americans to the airport.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Earth to Billy he's had ample advice on how to manage the withdrawal, he ignored it and pushed forward with this moronic plan while reassuring the world the Afghan government would remain in control, the Taliban would not sweep across the country taking over. Biden is living in a fantasy world.


Lol then you should be able to tell me what the advice was. Be specific.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You sound so happy now.


They’re cynical ghouls


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 26, 2021)

iceberg said:


> you call someone else low life while you wish death on biden supporters.
> 
> your colors of asshole shine bright.
> 
> ignore time.


Apologize. I am now on sabbatical from any swearing or low road comments. You need not ignere


----------



## candycorn (Aug 26, 2021)

Persuader said:


> No dumbass apologize for supporting that incompetent fool in the offal office.



Did you apologize for the blob letting 400,000 people die from Covid instead of saying he takes "no responsibility"?  

Well?


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Earth to Billy he's had ample advice on how to manage the withdrawal, he ignored it and pushed forward with this moronic plan while reassuring the world the Afghan government would remain in control, the Taliban would not sweep across the country taking over. Biden is living in a fantasy world.


That's false.  He was advised the afghans could hold out.  The question is why his advisors were so wrong.  But sure, he owns it.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Thanks for the stupidest wars ever in Iraq and Afghanistan, the corrupt world depression of 2008, by far the worst reaction to the pandanic anywhere, and the worst propaganda machine and brainwashed zombies in our history. Get your damn shots and s t f u lol


You STFU you piece of shit retard.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't believe Trump's plan included leaving Americans behind. I don't think Trump's plan included leaving millions of dollars of munitions and armaments in Afghanistan>
> 
> This is all on Biden. He's the one executing it, and he's proving to be, at best, monumentally inept.
> 
> Joe Biden could fuck up a vacant lot...


These Americans have been told to leave for months and mainly dual citizens. Trump negotiated without the Afghan government, allowed 5,000 terrorists to be let out of prison. This has gone very well until today.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> That's false.  He was advised the afghans could hold out.  The question is why his advisors were so wrong.  But sure, he owns it.


A lie.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 26, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> JC you murdering bastard. Hopefully the dead are only Biden supporters


Apologies everyone. This is so awful it makes you mad.I'll make it up to yall


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> He wasn't blaming the service members.


The service members will suffer for it though. This man in power destroyed the previous man in power with his many remarks, telling us progressive socialists know better. You remember all of the laughing? Promises were made, gifts were exchanged! And here we are. Truthfully, Biden does not have to anything. He is controlled by something else.....May I say this...If it is by the village, America is dead.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> Trumpkins are delusional
> 
> 
> bunch of lying loons


The liars are you retarded demscum.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You sound so happy now.


NO, I’M THOROUGHLY DISGUSTED WY THIS IDIOT IN THE WHITE HOUSE.

It’s a good thing he didn’t call the Mexicans a bad name, that would get him Impeached in a second!


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> A lie.


put up your "link to analysis' then, liar.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 26, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Lol then you should be able to tell me what the advice was. Be specific.


Start by reading the agreement with the Taliban that included swift and harsh retaliation if they failed to abide by the agreement. Former VP Pence detailed this earlier this week. It's not my job to inform you blithering idiot left wingers.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Persuader said:


> No dumbass apologize for supporting that incompetent fool in the offal office.


That "incompetent fool" is gone from the WH now......hiding in Florida/NJ.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 26, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldiers


And scum Trump NAZIS have never been happier!!!


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 26, 2021)

The Neo-GOP are very happy to see the attack so they can intensify their abysmal denigration of America.


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Start by reading the agreement with the Taliban that included swift and harsh retaliation if they failed to abide by the agreement. Former VP Pence detailed this earlier this week. It's not my job to inform you blithering idiot left wingers.


nnnnnoooo, you said Biden was advised of the Afghan army collapse.  put up or shut  up, LIar


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> That "incompetent fool" is gone from the WH now......hiding in Florida/NJ.


How is it you never became an ISIS bride? Too fat?


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> These Americans have been told to leave for months and mainly dual citizens. Trump negotiated without the Afghan government, allowed 5,000 terrorists to be let out of prison. This has gone very well until today.


Thats bullshit, STOP blaming  others for this STUPID IDIOTS , IDIOTIC MISTAKES


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> These Americans have been told to leave for months and mainly dual citizens. Trump negotiated without the Afghan government, allowed 5,000 terrorists to be let out of prison. This has gone very well until today.



Oh, okay. It's going very well. 

That must be why the international community is condemning Biden. Even Adam Schiff is blasting Biden over this.

If this has been "going well", I'd hate to see what it's like when it goes bad...


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 26, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Now it is murder by Biden and Libturds
> 
> No link yet, just happened. Will follow
> 
> ...


I've been around for several decades and I just can't think of a bigger foreign policy debacle than this. Only thing that comes to mind is when we left Vietnam or if you want to count the Iran Hostage Crisis and subsequent failed mission to rescue them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

Chaos Biden is insisting that Americans WANT TO STAY.  He will give another speech on how bad those are who refuse covid vaccinations.  That will fix it.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Joe Biden has proven to be an enemy of the state, and he's acting in a way which threatens the national security of the United States.

He should be dealt with accordingly...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Joe Biden has proven to be an enemy of the state, and he's acting in a way which threatens the national security of the United States.
> 
> He should be dealt with accordingly...


Second Term!


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> You STFU you piece of shit retard.


The entire world thinks you brainwashed functional morons are nuts. And the hatred just amazing. Change the channel. God will not be amused. No election steal, no vaccine problems You name it you are out of your minds just like your pundits. Try real news.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Start by reading the agreement with the Taliban that included swift and harsh retaliation if they failed to abide by the agreement. Former VP Pence detailed this earlier this week. It's not my job to inform you blithering idiot left wingers.


I’m sorry an agreement made with the Taliban? Lol. The Taliban made an agreement with Biden about the 8/31 deadline. Obviously they don’t keep their word. Why do you trust terrorist organization like the Taliban? That doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How long do you think that stuff will work without parts?


I'm sure Biden will provide them. Russia and China are already moving in. They both own Biden.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Biden needs to resign.
> 
> Today.
> 
> ...


You really want to live under Communism so much that you want Xarris to be your ruler?


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Joe Biden has proven to be an enemy of the state, and he's acting in a way which threatens the national security of the United States.
> 
> He should be dealt with accordingly...


You are a brainwashed functional traitor to the United States of America. Poor America. Change the channel you mindless dingbat.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> A lie.


Biden ordered Bagram air base closed in the middle of the night.  When people came to work, they found the base locked and empty.  The Taliban swept in and seized the material and weapons that the Afghan army could not get to.  Predictably the Afghan forces collapsed in disarray.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> Biden has to own the fact that so many Americans were still there when he announced the drop dead date on 8-31, and why his admin stuck to the predictions that the Afghan could hold out.  Why they didn't is because of Trump's decisions to free 5K taliban including Bandar and freeze out the Afghans from negotiations.
> 
> But the media seems to be ignoring this is already a huge air evacuation.  The problem now is getting 1500 Americans to the airport.



He announced the final withdrawal back in April.  They had time to get out.

I don't think the elitist who own the media are ready to give up on 'Nation Building' just yet.  Think of all the fortunes that were made.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

Biden now has blood on his hands.
Time to chat up the covid danger.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> View attachment 530942


He has a stuttering problem he fixed himself as a teen. You are mindless brainwashed functional morons. The hatred and misinformation of the right  is scary. End of story


----------



## bluzman61 (Aug 26, 2021)

Well, it looks like the stuff is really gonna hit the fan.  Nice work, Dems.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> The entire world thinks you brainwashed functional morons are nuts. And the hatred just amazing. Change the channel. God will not be amused. No election steal, no vaccine problems You name it you are out of your minds just like your pundits. Try real news.


Bullshit. Scumbag retard.


----------



## Hellokitty (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It is Bush’s war
> He botched it just like he botched Iraq
> 
> Future Presidents had to bail him out



Obama's the one who declared the war in Afghanistan the "right war".


----------



## surada (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Gee...and trump apologists here were claiming it was the Taliban.



How do they know it was ISIS?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Biden needs to resign.
> 
> Today.
> 
> ...


Kumquat Harris is way less competent than Chaos Biden.   She does give good advice on shopping.  The entire administration has to go.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Start by reading the agreement with the Taliban that included swift and harsh retaliation if they failed to abide by the agreement. Former VP Pence detailed this earlier this week. It's not my job to inform you blithering idiot left wingers.


Trump removed 75% of our troops leaving only 2500 regulars.  Trump also released 5000 Taliban fighters before he left office.  He admitted it was a set up to force the new administrations to withdraw.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Trump removed 75% of our troops leaving only 2500 regulars.  Trump also released 5000 Taliban fighters before he left office.  He admitted it was a set up to force the new administrations to withdraw.


America must suffer big time. People like you will not learn any other way.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Obama's the one who declared the war in Afghanistan the "right war".


He was wrong
Biden was right to get us out


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2021)

Todays attack confirms we need to get the full out

We need no more deaths in Afghanistan


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> nnnnnoooo, you said Biden was advised of the Afghan army collapse.  put up or shut  up, LIar


Biden himself said his people planned for every contingency, except for what really happened. If you are looking for someone to blame, it's the folks who missed it in the last six months.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 26, 2021)

surada said:


> How do they know it was ISIS?


The CIA and Mossad told them.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Meathead said:


> How is it you never became an ISIS bride? Too fat?


Ah...my chubby stalker is back.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The Neo-GOP are very happy to see the attack so they can intensify their abysmal denigration of America.


They are dancing in the streets over this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> 3 marines died because Americans in Afghanistan twiddled their thumbs for 18 months instead of leaving


nobody died till your boy took over


----------



## Claudette (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger 
Who are you trying to kid??? If Trump were still POTUS you'd be screaming bloody murder to have him impeached. Good Lord you are so easy to read.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Gee...and trump apologists here were claiming it was the Taliban.



No, Joe Biden made a nice home for ISIS in Afghanistan, as well.  God, what a fuckup you people foisted on us...


----------



## Claudette (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> He was wrong
> Biden was right to get us out


Biden didn't get us out Trump got us out. He left a plan for Bidumb to finish the process and Bidum ignored it just like he ignored his Generals.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> He has a stuttering problem he fixed himself as a teen. You are mindless brainwashed functional morons. The hatred and misinformation of the right  is scary. End of story


LOL


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 26, 2021)

The situation has deteriorated into complete chaos.  The Taliban or ISIS K has gone on the offensive.  The current evacuation plan is completely unworkable.  

There's only one way out now and the Biden administration doesn't have the political courage to do it.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You know it's the Taliban?    There's been warnings about ISIS (you know, the group trump claimed he destroyed) and their suicide bombers.


yeah the terrorist group that is making a comeback with a weak leftist in the WH !


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You know it's the Taliban?    There's been warnings about ISIS (you know, the group trump claimed he destroyed) and their suicide bombers.


ISIS ? You mean the JV team, right ?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> He was wrong
> Biden was right to get us out


And Biden. Is not to blame for a friggin terrorist attack


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2021)

Persuader said:


> It just keeps getting worse and worse and will even get worse than that if the American people do not rise up and demand the demened old fool is not gotten rid of one way or the other.
> 
> 'ISIS suicide bomber' kills 13 at Kabul airport: Multiple casualties - including children and three US Marines - as two explosions tear through crowd, hours after Westerners were warned to stay away because of ISIS attack​
> Thirteen dead after suicide bomb detonated & 2nd blast at Kabul airport



What will Joey Xi do now? The Taliban has just slapped Joey in the face...by now violating their agreement.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How long do you think that stuff will work without parts?


China will provide training and maintenance in exchange for mining rights in Afghanistan. They will move in and control the Lithium the same way they have moved into Africa and control rare Earth mineral mines there.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> There is BLOOD officially on Joe “Mr. Delusional” Biden’s hands
> Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldierswere  injured/killed in the blast.


Yes, let's blame our own leaders for what ISIS does. You people have lost your minds.


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> nnnnnoooo, you said Biden was advised of the Afghan army collapse.  put up or shut  up, LIar


Of course he was. He's the commander in chief. He has people who's job it is to keep him informed.   Jeebus.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> They are dancing in the streets over this.



The blood is on Joey Xi's hands.


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You know it's the Taliban?    There's been warnings about ISIS (you know, the group trump claimed he destroyed) and their suicide bombers.


Does it matter who's doing it?


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And Biden. Is not to blame for a friggin terrorist attack


America must die. And you are the framers of that.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The Neo-GOP can't control their excitement at seeing America under attack so they can blame the new President for the 19 year failed mission of Nation Building in Afghanistan by the three previous administrations.
> 
> That's American politics for you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Biden now has blood on his hands.
> Time to chat up the covid danger.


Right, Biden is responsible for ISIS killing Afghanis. Makes sense, after a botched lobotomy maybe...


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> He announced the final withdrawal back in April.  They had time to get out.
> 
> I don't think the elitist who own the media are ready to give up on 'Nation Building' just yet.  Think of all the fortunes that were made.


I may be wrong, and would love to be corrected, but I just don't recall Biden or the DoS Loudly telling Americans to get out in July or earlier.  IF nothing else, a good PR handling would put the idiotic decisions to even be in Afghan in the first place on the idiots who are there.  

Don't these nimrod Americans and westerners realize that the Taliban actually cut off faces from their prisoners who are forced to watch in mirrors, and ultimately have their eyes put out?  This is not Bill and Ted journey back to meet Vlad the Impaler.


----------



## surada (Aug 26, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> The CIA and Mossad told them.



Do you have a link?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> This is just the beginning of the coming internecine conflict coming between Islamic extremist groups.  According to reports, it may have been ISISK.  We need to get all Americans out now.



Slo Joe says he has it all under control.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, let's blame our own leaders for what ISIS does. You people have lost your minds.


The irony is they blame Biden for saying 8-31 is the drop dead date because Isis will attack us, and now they blame him for being right!


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 26, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I've been around for several decades and I just can't think of a bigger foreign policy debacle than this. Only thing that comes to mind is when we left Vietnam or if you want to count the Iran Hostage Crisis and subsequent failed mission to rescue them.


If this bomb attack evolves into a firefight, it'll be the worst battlefield defeat since Korea.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, Biden is responsible for ISIS killing Afghanis. Makes sense, after a botched lobotomy maybe...


Whatever you do, you will not take the bloodstains off Biden.   Just imagine what you would say if President Trump was president right now.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Biden now has blood on his hands.
> Time to chat up the covid danger.


That's not fair.  America has been in that shytehole for 20 years.  If American citizens want America to leave, and they do in large numbers;  government should oblige, *in a peaceful and safe manner of course.*

Now, listening to former CIA agents online, I don't see what the problem was in leaving between 500-2000 in the country to provide air support, logistics and collecting intelligence.  The fact that Trump wisely and safely *drew down from 15,000 to 2,500* is a credit to his teams preparedness and Trump listening, at least somewhat, to their concerns.

If America is finally getting out, it was poorly planned and organized, but_ that doesn't mean there wasn't going to be some problems regardless. _There is no going back now.  The Talibans rush into Kabul and collecting all U.S weapons assures there. 

There can be no doubt however, *that the enemy to Americas influence and global position is to the East. * The CCP may not want America to be in such close proximity but they certainly love to see USA bogged down there and keeping their focus off of the South China Sea and Taiwan.  THAT is where the battle for the globes liberty will be fought.

The CIA need to be aggressive in recruiting there and try and maintain influence.  Ironically, dealing with this issue potentially going forward will draw resources to prevent from the necessary broad pivot in dealing with China and Russia. * The West cannot be lulled or fooled into this trap.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Whatever you do, you will not take the bloodstains off Biden.   Just imagine what you would say if President Trump was president right now.


I would say the same thing, because i am not a shameless weasel that blames our leaders for the actions of our enemies.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Slo Joe says he has it all under control.  Nothing to worry about.


Slo Joe says all Americans still in Afghanistan don't want to leave.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> That's not fair.  America has been in that shytehole for 20 years.  If American citizens want America to leave, and they do in large numbers;  government should oblige, *in a peaceful and safe manner of course.*
> 
> Now, listening to former CIA agents online, I don't see what the problem was in leaving between 500-2000 in the country to provide air support, logistics and collecting intelligence.  The fact that Trump wisely and safely *drew down from 15,000 to 2,500* is a credit to his teams preparedness and Trump listening, at least somewhat, to their concerns.
> 
> ...


Trump drew down to 2,500 with no loss of life or injuries.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Slo Joe says all Americans still in Afghanistan don't want to leave.


Stop spamming the thread with false info.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I would say the same thing, because i am not a shameless weasel that blames our leaders for the actions of our enemies.



I haven't followed your posts but did you ever blame Trump for the Wuhan Virus and/or response?  I hope not, or it destroys your assertion.  I know many on here have.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> There is BLOOD officially on Joe “Mr. Delusional” Biden’s hands
> Now that at least 13 people were killed, from a second Bomb that was set off at the Airport. including children, and at least 4 American Soldierswere  injured/killed in the blast.


No its on tramp hands, he made a deal with the devils.


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Slo Joe says all Americans still in Afghanistan don't want to leave.


He may be right.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The Neo-GOP can't control their excitement at seeing America under attack so they can blame the new President for the 19 year failed mission of Nation Building in Afghanistan by the three previous administrations.
> 
> That's American politics for you.


Whether it's Al Qaeda, ISIS, the Haganni Group or the Taliban they are all allies and in cahoots. We can all blame Joey Xi for the deaths of these people. Time to schiff or get off the pot and Joey soiled himself and America in his actions.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 26, 2021)

Biden has been briefed on what an incredible fuck up he is. Oh well, off to vacation!


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 26, 2021)

surada said:


> Do you have a link?


Eventually.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Searching hard for a nit to pic, huh?
> 
> If it is ISIS does it make Surrender Joe’s clusterfuck any better, Dumbass?


I'm sure they will impeach Biden if they even take hold of the House of Reps.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 26, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> America must suffer big time. People like you will not learn any other way.



America's enemies have been longing for that for a long time.  This ain't it pal.


----------



## struth (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Given that we have had deaths in Afghanistan from IEDs and terrorist attacks for the last 20 years, how is this different?


wow 

you are desperate to defend your butcher in chief


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Biden is toast on this. He can kiss a second term goodbye. What a mess.
> 
> I think this shit would have happened regardless of when the US pulls out or who was president, but Biden is the one who took that leap and here is the blowback.



There's even talk in Democrat circles about replacing Joey Xi using the 25th Amendment... Republicans want to impeach him..


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> There's even talk in Democrat circles about replacing Joey Xi using the 25th Amendment... Republicans want to impeach him..


In the worst way!! I agree with you!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> You are a brainwashed functional traitor to the United States of America. Poor America. Change the channel you mindless dingbat.



Fuck you, you dickless little douche.

I wore my country's uniform for 20 years, keeping it safe from traitors like Biden and his vermin ilk.

Every drop of blood is spilled by Biden's hand, and he should be held to account for it...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Stop spamming the thread with false info.


Pay attention
And some Americans may choose to stay in Afghanistan,” the nation’s top diplomat said.








						U.S. still working to contact most of the estimated 1,500 American citizens left in Afghanistan
					

Secretary of State Blinken said the U.S. has been in direct contact with 500 Americans in Afghanistan in the last 24 hours but is unable to reach 1,000 others.




					www.cnbc.com
				




This is what the chaos administration is saying about Americans left behind.


----------



## struth (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Like you really care......good news tho....it's been the biggest evacuation in history so far.


haha bragging about taking part in the biggest in history, when no exavuartion would have been necessaey had you not created the cluster us rather comical 

thanks for the laugh in these trying times


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 26, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> There's even talk in Democrat circles about replacing Joey Xi using the 25th Amendment... Republicans want to impeach him..



As I said, even if this were true it won't happen until after the Mid-Terms, and DEFINITELY not until after the $3.5T bill and Amnesty push,


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Biden has been briefed on what an incredible fuck up he is. Oh well, off to vacation!


Time for another covid speech and maybe another lockdown.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

struth said:


> wow
> 
> you are desperate to defend your butcher in chief


No deaths or injuries in over a year. Only 2,500 military.  Oh yes, operating under Trump rules.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You know it's the Taliban?    There's been warnings about ISIS (you know, the group trump claimed he destroyed) and their suicide bombers.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

Penelope said:


> I'm sure they will impeach Biden if they even take hold of the House of Reps.


The sonofabitch deserved to be impeached for stealing the election but if the Democrat controlled House don't impeach him for the high crime of stupidity over this Afghanistan bullshit then they need to be removed from office.

I think that will happen in the mid terms.  I suspect the Democrats will lose several dozen seats.  Probably a few in the Senate.

They all need to be sent to prison for treason.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2021)

'ISIS suicide bomber' kills 13 at Kabul airport: Multiple casualties - including children and three US Marines - as two explosions tear through crowd, hours after Westerners were warned to stay away because of ISIS attack​








						US vows evacuation flights WILL continue after ISIS attack in Kabul
					

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT: The blast was at the Abbey Gate, where thousands of Afghan refugees remained on Thursday despite US troops closing it amid growing concern .




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




*There was an explosion at the Baron Hotel at Kabul airport shortly before 6.30pm local time Thursday *
*Less than two hours later, a second explosion was reported nearby at the Abbey Gate *
*At least 13 people have been killed and at least three US Marines were injured in the blasts*
*The blast came hours after officials warned of an 'imminent' bomb threat from ISIS-K*
*US troops closed airport gates on Thursday after the threat was reported while rushing to remove citizens*
*America's top diplomat in Afghanistan, Ross Wilson, claimed earlier it was still 'safe' to go to the airport *
*Afghans are fleeing to the Pakistan border but are being stopped on the way by the Taliban or sent back *
*Time is running out for them and for the foreign nationals still stuck in the region to escape *
*The Pentagon has insisted it will not withdraw troops in the next 36 hours and will stay until August 31 at least*
*Canada, Britain, Holland and Poland are winding down their evacuation missions in light of the growing threat*
*There are at least 1,000 Americans in Afghanistan who the State Department have not been able to evacuate *
*President Biden, who has refused to take responsibility for the shambolic evacuation, has been briefed on the explosion*

Comment:
Joey Xi is suffering from deep seated dementia.... The PM/DSA Democrat Commies and Deep State Never Trumpers' set him up and cheated to get him in the big seat.... Look out USA... Much much worse to come..... I hope Dems are shaking in their boots for going along with this travesty. Buyer's remorse is settling in and even PM/DSA are questioning their decision to fraudulent elect him. All because you hated a man who was good for our country but hurt your feelings! You bunch of immature Ideologically flawed babies!


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Todays attack confirms we need to get the full out
> 
> We need no more deaths in Afghanistan


Then the wrong guy is in office.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, let's blame our own leaders for what ISIS does. You people have lost your minds.


Using you idiots play book.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> The sonofabitch deserved to be impeached for stealing the election but if the Democrat controlled House don't impeach him for the high crime of stupidity over this Afghanistan bullshit then they need to be removed from office.
> 
> I think that will happen in the mid terms.  I suspect the Democrats will lose several dozen seats.  Probably a few in the Senate.
> 
> They all need to be sent to prison for treason.



If it weren't the fact that Joey Xi can prove his dementia, I'd call to hanging him for his treason. But I do call for all his Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat advisors and supporters to be hung high.


----------



## miketx (Aug 26, 2021)

iceberg said:


> 12 US service members killed in Kabul airport explosion, officials say: LIVE UPDATES
> 
> 
> A suicide bombing outside of Kabul, Afghanistan's airport Thursday has killed 12 U.S. service members, officials tell Fox News. A second explosion later took place outside the Baron Hotel, sources say.
> ...


What else is there to know besides Washinton and the demoroids are responsible for this?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Uh oh.  "They're baaaack".  According to Fox it's a suicide bomber.
> 
> Let's pray for the injured.  Get Western citizens and translators out!
> 
> ...


It's not a complex attack...the correct term is sophisticated attack. 
Clearly these idiots haven't a God Damned clue about military tactics....much less guerrilla warfare.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, let's blame our own leaders for what ISIS does. You people have lost your minds.


Yeah......shit happens.


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> I may be wrong, and would love to be corrected, but I just don't recall Biden or the DoS Loudly telling Americans to get out in July or earlier.  IF nothing else, a good PR handling would put the idiotic decisions to even be in Afghan in the first place on the idiots who are there.
> 
> Don't these nimrod Americans and westerners realize that the Taliban actually cut off faces from their prisoners who are forced to watch in mirrors, and ultimately have their eyes put out?  This is not Bill and Ted journey back to meet Vlad the Impaler.



I don't think I can correct you on that.  I was thinking people with common sense would understand the need to get out.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> 'ISIS suicide bomber' kills 13 at Kabul airport: Multiple casualties - including children and three US Marines - as two explosions tear through crowd, hours after Westerners were warned to stay away because of ISIS attack​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He said very clearly several times last week he would not leave any Americans behind but now he will be leaving a thousand or more.

Of course the Democrat controlled House won't impeach him for lying to the American people will they?  They won't even impeach him for leaving behinds a thousand Americans because that is just the kind of turds they are.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


>




*Those people have been standing in the sewage ditch for almost two weeks now and President Potatohead didn't provide security because he trusted Obama's Taliban buddies.

Impeach the bastard! *


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Using you idiots play book.


Actually we're using Trump's playbook here, but he made the right call to get out.  And I don't disagree with him for freeing the Taliban and throwing the Afghais under the bus.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Time for another covid speech and maybe another lockdown.



And more ice cream.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2021)

Where's Joey Xi to respond and answer the questions from the MSM in regard to this attack? The attack was predictable and before August 31st, more will occur and we owe all this bloody carnage and future attacks to Joey Xi Bai Dung. 
Four Marines killed and three Marines injured.... (just reported)
*Where is, repeat, where is Joey Xi Bai Dung?  "The World Wonders".*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2021)

Wake Joe up and change his diaper we got dead kids and injured Marines in Joe's mess.....


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> I don't think I can correct you on that.  I was thinking people with common sense would understand the need to get out.


Yah, sane people would think that.  I'm dubious about people's motives who have returned to Afghan AFTER Trump and now Biden said we were leaving.  Actually I think anyone would be crazy to go there in the first place, unless under military orders.  LOL  But why would people go back now?  Makes no sense.  Maybe "one last visit with Uncle Ernie."  But ... shit ... our kids should die over that?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2021)

At least 10 dead and 60 injured...elected dems are so out of touch with reality its not funny....


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2021)

OMG bodies everywhere...may be more injured Marines than three...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2021)

Our mission is incomplete...we will have to go back in...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> I don't think I can correct you on that.  I was thinking people with common sense would understand the need to get out.


Yep.....and let our enemies know exactly when while pulling the rug from under the Afghan government cause them to abandon everything to the Taliban.


----------



## bendog (Aug 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Our mission is incomplete...we will have to go back in...


Feel free to lead the charge


----------



## struth (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> No deaths or injuries in over a year. Only 2,500 military.  Oh yes, operating under Trump rules.


amazing how trump was able to keep the people safe with only 2500 people…seven months later we have this.  Thanks Xiden and the dems


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


>



The Neo-Marxist Dimms are in charge as it's raining blood and shit!


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> Yah, sane people would think that.  I'm dubious about people's motives who have returned to Afghan AFTER Trump and now Biden said we were leaving.  Actually I think anyone would be crazy to go there in the first place, unless under military orders.  LOL  But why would people go back now?  Makes no sense.  Maybe "one last visit with Uncle Ernie."  But ... shit ... our kids should die over that?




That incompetent shit that is going on in Afghanistan is President Potatohead's doing.  The Americans in Afghanistan (mostly working for the government) were looking to the State Department for specific guidance and to the military for protection.  President  Potatohead failed to do his job of protecting them.

He removed the military first instead of calling for an evacuation first.  Really really dumb.  He wasn't watching the store.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

Breaking News: Biden announces his favorite flavor of ice cream is now Cookie Dough Swirl.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

4 U.S. Marines killed. RIP...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> Feel free to lead the charge


I did already...your turn....


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2021)

4 dead Marines...step down Joe...do it today for the good of the country....


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> This is just the beginning of the coming internecine conflict coming between Islamic extremist groups.  According to reports, it may have been ISISK.  We need to get all Americans out now.


but, but, the scum demonRATS don't want to...they have the mentality that AMERICANS are bad.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> That incompetent shit that is going on in Afghanistan is President Potatohead's doing.  The Americans in Afghanistan (mostly working for the government) were looking to the State Department for specific guidance and to the military for protection.  President  Potatohead failed to do his job of protecting them.
> 
> He removed the military first instead of calling for an evacuation first.  Really really dumb.  He wasn't watching the store.


Or he was watching the store very well.  You just did not understand WHICH store he was watching.  In case anyone is watching,  THIS is what treason really looks like.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

Welcome to another Benghazi. Demscum screw up everything they touch. Scum idiots.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So you are accusing our military of setting off that bomb.   Interesting.


i haven't read those words any where....why do you have to  be a compulsive LIAR?....


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Yep.....and let our enemies know exactly when while pulling the rug from under the Afghan government cause them to abandon everything to the Taliban.


You know who pulled the rug from under them right?  I mean being shut out from the peace talks kind of gives it away.









						Afghan government has concerns about U.S.-Taliban peace deal
					

The Afghan government has concerns about the draft peace agreement reached between U.S. and Taliban negotiators and wants further clarification, President Ashraf Ghani's main spokesman said on Wednesday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 26, 2021)

shockedcanadian 
God damn rotten corpse Xiden


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Welcome to another Benghazi. Demscum screw up everything they touch. Scum idiots.



Some of the State Dept. actors involved with Benghazi are involved with this.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Another one accusing our military.   And so it goes with the Right.


who would your brain dead- head blame?
xiden is in dementia land, and all of the AMERICAN blood falls on the scum demonRATS for not protecting AMERICANS
you really are a anti-AMERICA piece of shit....throw your thumbs down on this 1 also...that shows your lack of a functional brain, shit stain


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How long do you think that stuff will work without parts?


long enough to kill AMERICANS--- ASSHOLE


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You sound so happy now.



No, but I bet you are.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Welcome to another Benghazi. Demscum screw up everything they touch. Scum idiots.




This is a thousand times worse than Benghazi.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2021)

Persuader said:


> As was said during WWII; praise the lord and pass the ammunition.
> 
> The taliban must be held accountable but as I previously posted the taliban man will blame it on others.


the same shit SCUM demonRATS do


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Yet you don’t care about the 4000 civilians and 2500 soldiers killed in our stupid Afghanistan takeover.



Nice try, but neither do you. If you did, they wouldn't be tools in your arsenal being used against other people on this board.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> This is a thousand times worse than Benghazi.



And, it ain't over.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> Biden's buddies aren't playing nice, are they?
> 
> So the Taliban broke the Aug 31 deadline. Just goes to show you cannot trust them for their word. Biden is an idiot.


can't trust the scum demonRATS to protect AMERICA and its citizens
FUCK BEIJING XIDEN AND THE SCUM DEMONRATS
HANG THEM ALL


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> No, but I bet you are.




Those poor people have been standing in that filthy sewage ditch for days and President Poatatohead didn't even provide security for him.

He had three times the number of troops providing security in DC for the turds that allowed the Democrats to steal the election last Winter.  

What is wrong with him?  What is wrong with the dimwits that voted for him and then allowed him to steal the election?


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The Neo-GOP can't control their excitement at seeing America under attack so they can blame the new President for the 19 year failed mission of Nation Building in Afghanistan by the three previous administrations.
> 
> That's American politics for you.


you really show what a retarded moron you really are....
AMERICA doesn't have a 'president'....it has a compromised, corrupt, pedophile...


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

"Hey lets vote for a demented asshole that never got anything right in his life, what could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> You know who pulled the rug from under them right?  I mean being shut out from the peace talks kind of gives it away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuppers.....the president who said he could cure COVID....and that he was going to get things back to normal.....*meaning kissing our enemy's butts....begging for forgiveness from them*......yesser.....the adults are back to running things........but too-bad-so-sad....if anything goes wrong while he's running everything into the toilet.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You know it's the Taliban?    There's been warnings about ISIS (you know, the group trump claimed he destroyed) and their suicide bombers.


polly want a fucking cracker

you are brain dead...


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Yuppers.....the president who said he could cure COVID....and that he was going to get things back to normal.....*meaning kissing our enemy's butts....begging for forgiveness from them*......yesser.....the adults are back to running things........but too-bad-so-sad....if anything goes wrong while he's running everything into the toilet.



It's already beyond the toilet. It's in the sewage pipes.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 26, 2021)

Dimbulb Joe cowtowing to the Evil and the Evil acts like Evil and obstructs the deadline They set and we groveled to accept


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 26, 2021)

7


bodecea said:


> Like you really care......good news tho....it's been the biggest evacuation in history so far.


How exactly is that a good thing?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> Those poor people have been standing in that filthy sewage ditch for days and President Poatatohead didn't even provide security for him.
> 
> He had three times the number of troops providing security in DC for the turds that allowed the Democrats to steal the election last Winter.
> 
> What is wrong with him?  What is wrong with the dimwits that voted for him and then allowed him to steal the election?



Our media and Big Tech are also responsible for getting Bi-Dung elected/installed!


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Our media and Big Tech are also responsible for getting Bi-Dung elected/installed!




The media is being run by Left Wing kooks.  Big Tech wants to make more money in China and putting China's man in the White House is what they wanted to do.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> 4 dead Marines...step down Joe...do it today for the good of the country....



Can the military remove him in order to prevent further loss of life?


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Can the military remove him in order to prevent further loss of life?


His cabinet can do it....and they should...I hate Kamala but at least I think she wouldn't be as stubborn as Joe has been...she will listen to the military....


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> His cabinet can do it....and they should...I hate Kamala but at least I think she wouldn't be as stubborn as Joe has been...she will listen to the military....



The Joint Chiefs of Staff need to step in.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How long do you think that stuff will work without parts?


Long enough to kill lots of innocent people.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The Joint Chiefs of Staff need to step in.


I would of thought people would be fired and some would step down in protest over this Charlie Foxtrot...people in DC in uniform or suits have zero shame these days....


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

It's now 10 service members killed. RIP


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> If this is an assault on the airport, expect lots of U.S. casualties.  There'll be no way to evac, nor reinforce our troops.  The entire administration needs to be removed because of this.


Well, you were righter than you knew about lots of U.S. casualties. . . . . .


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, let's blame our own leaders for what ISIS does. You people have lost your minds.


There is that. Good point. Why do people do this so much?? It always seems so important to blame, blame, blame, and no one ever blames the ones actually causing the problem. We blame Biden for what suicide bombers and the Taliban do, and we blame normal Americans for the Delta illness, but it's the virus that does it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 26, 2021)

Xiden is Isis and the Taliban


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 26, 2021)

This is Saigon plus Iran hostage plus Lebanon bombing


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 26, 2021)

F you Xiden !!!


----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Does it matter who's doing it?


I think they're all the same, Muslim fanatics. If they are wearing different club colors or have different secret handshakes, that doesn't seem to me especially important.

Besides, blaming non-Taliban groups is all about not having to send troops to actually make war on the Taliban the way Joe Biden said we would, his "line in the sand." I guess he learned about not holding lines from Obama, who was okay with poison gas in Syria after he said he wasn't.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

These attacks come in waves. More to come.
It's a Dimm produced slaughterhouse!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> There is that. Good point. Why do people do this so much?? It always seems so important to blame, blame, blame, and no one ever blames the ones actually causing the problem. We blame Biden for what suicide bombers and the Taliban do, and we blame normal Americans for the Delta illness, but it's the virus that does it.


WE invaded Afghanistan, WE tried to rebuild the country, WE turned tail and ran.

WE. Not ISIS, not the Taliban, not Al-Qaeda.

WE.

This is BIDEN'S fault.

I will place blame where it belongs. Don't try to shift the blame to the terrorists.


----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> If this bomb attack evolves into a firefight, it'll be the worst battlefield defeat since Korea.


Our defeat, of course. 

When you refuse to fight, it can be a problem facing people who love to fight.


----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> WE invaded Afghanistan, WE tried to rebuild the country, WE turned tail and ran.
> 
> WE. Not ISIS, not the Taliban, not Al-Qaeda.
> 
> ...


Well ---- you do have a point there.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fuck you, you dickless little douche.
> 
> I wore my country's uniform for 20 years, keeping it safe from traitors like Biden and his vermin ilk.
> 
> Every drop of blood is spilled by Biden's hand, and he should be held to account for it...


Another great example of why service men are not great at government. Thank you for your service and enjoy your early retirement. It's a great deal.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> Our defeat, of course.
> 
> When you refuse to fight, it can be a problem facing people who love to fight.


I think the new Taliban is our gift to Afghanistan. It's too bad the GOP propaganda machine can't differentiate between good Muslims and bad Muslims. Hate is the important thing right?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> I would of thought people would be fired and some would step down in protest over this Charlie Foxtrot...people in DC in uniform or suits have zero shame these days....


This is just what happens when the adults take over. 
They figure the media will bail them out eventually.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> It's not a complex attack...the correct term is sophisticated attack.
> Clearly these idiots haven't a God Damned clue about military tactics....much less guerrilla warfare.


When the hell is your ridiculously stupid propaganda machine going to tell you that this was an isis attack and the Taliban is not on board? Blind hate is the important thing right?. My advice is to watch Little League.


----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> I think the new Taliban is our gift to Afghanistan. It's too bad the GOP propaganda machine can't differentiate between good Muslims and bad Muslims. Hate is the important thing right?


Right. They're all Muslim-colored to me. The Crusaders were right.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Another great example of why service men are not great at government. Thank you for your service and enjoy your early retirement. It's a great deal.



No, if anything, it's an excellent example of how military men are not great at politics.

If left to govern, without the sideshow that American politics has become, military men (and women!) would restore this country back to a station of respect and admiration; one where we're not being condemned and mocked by our closest allies......


----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> When the hell is your ridiculously stupid propaganda machine going to tell you that this was an isis attack and the Taliban is not on board? Blind hate is the important thing right?. My advice is to watch Little League.


I don't believe that. It's to the advantage of Taliban to stop the crowds in the tens and hundreds of thousands milling around the airport: it looks bad at the very least. Suicide bombers in the crowds will certainly stop it.

And the shooting of airplanes on takeoff that has stopped every allied evacuation flight cold ----- are you blaming that on some other secret-handshake Muslim wanna-be group, too? Naaaaaaaaaah --- it's the Taliban. It's like in the middle of an epidemic, don't decide what you've got is a summer cold. It's what's going around, of course. The Taliban is in control, and they are sending in the clowns.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> Right. They're all Muslim-colored to me. The Crusaders were right.


Another brainwashed functional moron hater dupe. Too bad you don't know any Muslims jackass... They are coming into the 21st century very quickly. They were total 12th century up until 75 years ago. Thanks to Allah, 99% plus don't listen to assholes like you. Great job drawing up the boundary lines of all these countries and putting all the different tribes together in these ridiculous countries. Stupid is as stupid does....


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The Joint Chiefs of Staff need to step in.




They are all part of the problem.  They are all survivors of the Obama military purges and are Democrats.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


>



Did our generals find the white supremacists yet, though?


----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Another brainwashed functional moron hater dupe. Too bad you don't know any Muslims jackass... They are coming into the 21st century very quickly. They were total 12th century up until 75 years ago. 99% plus don't listen to assholes like you. Great job drawing up the boundary lines of all these countries and putting all the different tribes together in these ridiculous countries.


Yep, they're all the same Dune Coons --- once they wrap the rags around their heads you can't tell them apart. 

(This guy looks like he's about to have a stroke ---- I'm helping him on.      )


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> No, if anything, it's an excellent example of how military men are not great at politics.
> 
> If left to govern, without the sideshow that American politics has become, military men (and women!) would restore this country back to a station of respect and admiration; one where we're not being condemned and mocked by our closest allies......


Brainwash ed functional nut job conservatives had their chance with Trump and absolutely screwed up everything they touched. Just like they have forever..... Thanks for the stupidest wars ever, the corrupt world depression of 2008, the worst pandemic response and leadership ever imagined, and the worst garbage propaganda ever. That goes for Brexit eers also.... The farther out in the country and the farther out from actual personal experience, the more conservative Republican and Tory idiots are.... Someone should tell them Rupert Murdock and internet crazies are absolute scum bag liars.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> Yep, they're all the same Dune Coons --- once they wrap the rags around their heads you can't tell them apart.
> 
> (This guy looks like he's about to have a stroke ---- I'm helping him on.      )


I certainly don't take your ridiculous garbage opinions very seriously, brainwashed functional moron. The whole world outside your bubble thinks you are nuts. Great to get the racist bigot outlook though...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Brainwash ed functional nut job conservatives had their chance with Trump and absolutely screwed up everything they touched. Just like they have forever..... Thanks for the stupidest wars ever, the corrupt world depression of 2008, the worst pandemic response and leadership ever imagined, and the worst garbage propaganda ever. That goes for Brexit eers also.... The farther out in the country and the farther out from actual personal experience, the more conservative Republican and Tory idiots are.... Someone should tell them Rupert Murdock and internet crazies are absolute scum bag liars.



And none of that refutes my point.

Kudos on your fail...


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Did our generals find the white supremacists yet, though?


Quite a few of them Yes. Plus they took the commanding officers out of the loop when judging sexual harassment and abuse and rape. Conservatives with power are scumbags, always a good thing to remember....


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> And none of that refutes my point.
> 
> Kudos on your fail...


The only point you have is on top of your head lol. What is your point? The GOP, the new BS GOP is a disaster for the country and the world. Thanks for the garbage propaganda and the duped ignoramuses, allowing 9/11 through sheer incompetence, the stupidest wars ever, the corrupt 2008 world depression and everything the orange clown did. Including giving away Hong Kong, Syria Kurdistan Afghanistan and showing the world how to screw up a pandemic....


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

This Marine General doing the Pentagon briefing today is a fucking clown.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

Marine General on the Taliban - "We share a common purpose."  

My god our leadership is fucked up!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Did our generals find the white supremacists yet, though?


They're in the Taliban and Biden's new and improved ISIS K.
Note how the Obama and Biden Administrations always know exactly what ISIS K and ISIL want to call themselves.....as if they've exchanged memos.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


>


This is what happens when you don't scare the enemy anymore.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

> *Holy shit, the US government is getting its reports on attacks and Afghan casualty figures from social media.
> — Ian Miles Cheong @ stillgray.substack.com (@stillgray) **August 26, 2021*


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

*This is all what we got out of the Biden Administration today:

"It was a bad day".                  *


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

What a disaster.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> *This is all what we got out of the Biden Administration today:
> 
> "It was a bad day".                  *


"Their bomb tactics were so complex..."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> The only point you have is on top of your head lol. What is your point? The GOP, the new BS GOP is a disaster for the country and the world. Thanks for the garbage propaganda and the duped ignoramuses, allowing 9/11 through sheer incompetence, the stupidest wars ever, the corrupt 2008 world depression and everything the orange clown did. Including giving away Hong Kong, Syria Kurdistan Afghanistan and showing the world how to screw up a pandemic....


Welcome to the steaming pile of human feces that I call my "ignore list", dipshit...


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

Here's how Joe Biden is handling the crisis today:


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

Fox now reports that military aircraft have been fired upon.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Fox now reports that military aircraft have been fired upon.



Biden's Taliban are using our weapons against us.  Weapons given to them by Joe Biden.


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 26, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> This is just the beginning of the coming internecine conflict coming between Islamic extremist groups.  According to reports, it may have been ISISK.  We need to get all Americans out now.



IS is responsible.  I thought the Traitor had wiped them out.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> nobody died till your boy took over


Congratulations on being the dumbest motherfucker alive


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> I haven't followed your posts but did you ever blame Trump for the Wuhan Virus and/or response?


I only blame Trump for his poor and irresponsible leadership, that definitely made things worse than they had to be. Still is. You and i both know that, had he consistently maintained that the virus was serious and we should follow safety measures, it would have made a difference. But that's about it.


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 26, 2021)

We have a senile and completely incompetent Commander in Chief and every American should be pissed off.  If they aren't pissed off, there's something wrong with them.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> This is a thousand times worse than Benghazi.


Leave it to biden to screw up worse than obuthole.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> "Hey lets vote for a demented asshole that never got anything right in his life, what could possibly go wrong?"


We are seeing the answer to that question.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> Marine General on the Taliban - "We share a common purpose."
> 
> My god our leadership is fucked up!


The GOP base is not told that the Taliban and isis k are arch enemies. Brainwashed functional morons.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Leave it to biden to screw up worse than obuthole.


Thanks to the GOP for the stupidest wars ever Iraq and Afghanistan, allowing 9/11 through sheer incompetence, the corrupt 2008 world depression and the worst pandemic leadership anywhere ever. And of course for you brainwashed functional morons...


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

This is the shithead we allowed to steal an election?


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

*The difference with Trump vs Biden is that the Taliban knew not to screw with Trump or he would make them die. Biden is just a silly toy for them.                  *


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> *The difference with Trump vs Biden is that the Taliban knew not to screw with Trump or he would make them die. Biden is just a silly toy for them.                  *


60 killed in Afghanistan while Trump was President. Until he sucked up to them.


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Another great example of why service men are not great at government. Thank you for your service and enjoy your early retirement. It's a great deal.


Service men are not great at government?  Biden isn’t a former service man.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> Our defeat, of course.
> 
> When you refuse to fight, it can be a problem facing people who love to fight.


Our troops are going to fight, but they're in an untensble situation.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> Well, you were righter than you knew about lots of U.S. casualties. . . . . .


Sucks to be right sometimes.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 26, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> This is just the beginning of the coming internecine conflict coming between Islamic extremist groups.  According to reports, it may have been ISISK.  We need to get all Americans out now.


Hadn't you heard?  Biden says erryting be ayrrie


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Our troops are going to fight, but they're in an untensble situation.


And they were placed in that situation INTENTIONALLY.  NEVER FORGET, NEVER FORGIVE, NEVER STOP LOOKING FOR THOSE RESPONSIBLE.


----------



## Circe (Aug 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Our troops are going to fight, but they're in an untensble situation.


Right.

Here's all of Afghanistan overwhelmed and the Afghan "army" dissolved entirely, and now Kabul totally taken over and our guys crowded into the military section of an airport of only one commercial runway anyway, and we have about 1/3 that space, according to the maps. The Taliban took all the leftover materiel from the Afghan "army." How can we possibly come back from that?

I can't understand how people can say we should somehow go back in. Go back in to WHERE? Go back in to WHAT? This is one of the more conclusive losses I've heard of, since Hannibal defeated Rome at Cannae, or the Germans killed about the same number as Hannibal did, 57,000, on the first day of the Battle of the Somme. People, you can't lose a war this definitively and then just --- start it up again.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Flash said:


> This is the shithead we allowed to steal an election?
> 
> 
> View attachment 531056


Unlike Trump, he gives a damn. Everything you know is wrong, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> Right.
> 
> Here's all of Afghanistan overwhelmed and the Afghan "army" dissolved entirely, and now Kabul totally taken over and our guys crowded into the military section of an airport of only one commercial runway anyway, and we have about 1/3 that space, according to the maps. The Taliban took all the leftover materiel from the Afghan "army." How can we possibly come back from that?
> 
> I can't understand how people can say we should somehow go back in. Go back in to WHERE? Go back in to WHAT? This is one of the more conclusive losses I've heard of, since Hannibal defeated Rome at Cannae, or the Germans killed about the same number as Hannibal did, 57,000, on the first day of the Battle of the Somme. People, you can't lose a war this definitively and then just --- start it up again.


Trump surrendered when he signed the treaty with the Taliban without listening to the government promising we would all leave. This was going pretty damn well until isis k... They are arch enemies of the Taliban, a new version that is America's gift to Afghanistan after 20 years.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Unlike Trump, he gives a damn. Everything you know is wrong, brainwashed functional moron.


Bullshit, braindead functional moron.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Trump surrendered when he signed the treaty with the Taliban without listening to the government promising we would all leave. This was going pretty damn well until isis k... They are arch enemies of the Taliban, a new version that is America's gift to Afghanistan after 20 years.


Bullshit, bfm.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> Right.
> 
> Here's all of Afghanistan overwhelmed and the Afghan "army" dissolved entirely, and now Kabul totally taken over and our guys crowded into the military section of an airport of only one commercial runway anyway, and we have about 1/3 that space, according to the maps. The Taliban took all the leftover materiel from the Afghan "army." How can we possibly come back from that?
> 
> I can't understand how people can say we should somehow go back in. Go back in to WHERE? Go back in to WHAT? This is one of the more conclusive losses I've heard of, since Hannibal defeated Rome at Cannae, or the Germans killed about the same number as Hannibal did, 57,000, on the first day of the Battle of the Somme. People, you can't lose a war this definitively and then just --- start it up again.


In this case almost no one was killed. No battle at all. Afghanistan is sick to death of war. Is is k are pure scum totally brainwashed functional morons...


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I only blame Trump for his poor and irresponsible leadership, that definitely made things worse than they had to be. Still is. You and i both know that, had he consistently maintained that the virus was serious and we should follow safety measures, it would have made a difference. But that's about it.


Of course his pandemic response also explains the economic breakdown and everything else. He also led much of the worldwide conservative reaction.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 26, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Bullshit, bfm.


What is b******* exactly, brainwashed functional moron? You realize you know almost nothing about what is actually going on in the world right? The GOP is a lying POS. Trump promised all Americans would leave by May 1st for crying out loud and never asked the Afghan government what they thought. See also the kurds. Or anyone else who trusts the orange clown.


----------



## Circe (Aug 27, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Trump surrendered when he signed the treaty with the Taliban without listening to the government promising we would all leave. This was going pretty damn well until isis k... They are arch enemies of the Taliban, a new version that is America's gift to Afghanistan after 20 years.


I don't believe in ISIS-K ----- I think this is a propaganda way to get Americans to suppose the Taliban aren't "really" our enemy anymore, and aren't crossing Biden's Red Line. I think they are and will, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 27, 2021)

As Josh Hawley crowds microphones and hunting a camera to show his image as he protests Mr. Biden's Withdrawal from Afghanistan it is time to remember when the Traitor put his plan to have the troops out of Afghanistan by May 1, 2021, Hawley was praising that plan.









						Hawley Praises President Trump’s Plan to Bring Troops Home from Afghanistan
					

Senator Hawley writes that the original U.S. counterterrorism mission in Afghanistan has given way to nation-building, the costs of which are borne overwhelmingly by working Americans.




					www.hawley.senate.gov


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 27, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> The GOP base is not told that the Taliban and isis k are arch enemies. Brainwashed functional morons.


ISIS and the Tals both hate The United States.  They share that common ground.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 27, 2021)

Last news I've herd is that the Taliban is now inside the airport and wants the US out before the 31st....what to do now you Harvard fucks?...its always bookworm suits that get our troops killed...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 27, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> As Josh Hawley crowds microphones and hunting a camera to show his image as he protests Mr. Biden's Withdrawal from Afghanistan it is time to remember when the Traitor put his plan to have the troops out of Afghanistan by May 1, 2021, Hawley was praising that plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump's plan had conditions that were ironclad...Biden didn't and the proof was released today by Pompeo....the last sentence in the Trump deal said if conditions are not met by the Taliban we will not leave.....ooops!!! you are being lied to.....


----------



## Donald H (Aug 27, 2021)

Some ISIS fighter is going to bring down a large aircraft with a S.A.M. They could be waiting now to make certain that it contains hundreds of US military personnell.

There is no friendly force in Afghanistan being left to prevent attacks from the enemy as there was in the Vietnam war because it wasn't completely lost at the time. This one is and the ruling Taliban isn't going to prevent the worst from happening. 
And the worst could  be much, much worse than just on large aircraft being brought down.

There's no consolation. It can't be avoided if ISIS seeks the ultimate revenge.


----------



## emilynghiem (Aug 27, 2021)

For every American killed, add another month to get everyone out who requests assistance to relocate and another 1000 troops to reclaim military equipment that taxpayers only authorized for Constitutional defense and law enforcement.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 27, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> ISIS and the Tals both hate The United States.  They share that common ground.


Why wouldn't they lol? But the Taliban doesn't do foreign terrorism. They are so far only interested in Afghanistan. Think of that. ISIS are brainwashed fundamentalist swine end of story.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 27, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> For every American killed, add another month to get everyone out who requests assistance to relocate and another 1000 troops to reclaim military equipment that taxpayers only authorized for Constitutional defense and law enforcement.


You're very brave. Also very brainwashed and idiotic and violent and no doubt racist.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 27, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Some ISIS fighter is going to bring down a large aircraft with a S.A.M. They could be waiting now to make certain that it contains hundreds of US military personnell.
> 
> There is no friendly force in Afghanistan being left to prevent attacks from the enemy as there was in the Vietnam war because it wasn't completely lost at the time. This one is and the ruling Taliban isn't going to prevent the worst from happening.
> And the worst could  be much, much worse than just on large aircraft being brought down.
> ...


Taliban are not exactly the most organized people, but now they know they do have to stop ISIS. Hopefully they will. If they want to be a legitimate recognized nation, they should be encouraged. ISIS should be shot!


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 27, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Some ISIS fighter is going to bring down a large aircraft with a S.A.M. They could be waiting now to make certain that it contains hundreds of US military personnell.
> 
> There is no friendly force in Afghanistan being left to prevent attacks from the enemy as there was in the Vietnam war because it wasn't completely lost at the time. This one is and the ruling Taliban isn't going to prevent the worst from happening.
> And the worst could  be much, much worse than just on large aircraft being brought down.
> ...


It appears the Republicans will never learn to stay the hell out of other people's countries as much as possible. Afghanistan was a good idea for about 1 week until the northern alliance won and when we should have killed Osama bin laden. It does appear however that the Taliban learned that Americans are not devils in 20 years. Maybe their wives and daughters went to school and college and got jobs. I pray they are better now They seem to be That's for sure. The GOP is the goddamn disaster that gets us into all these things. Ronald Reagan and I ran and Iraq pushed omg and the world depression Trump omg ask the Kurds or anyone else outside your bubble of bologna.


----------



## ClaireH (Aug 27, 2021)

Circe said:


> I don't believe in ISIS-K ----- I think this is a propaganda way to get Americans to suppose the Taliban aren't "really" our enemy anymore, and aren't crossing Biden's Red Line. I think they are and will, but that's just my opinion.


There is a video on Al Jazeera entitled ISIL and the Taliban- in English and free. I can’t figure out how to post the link from my phone or I would.


----------



## Donald H (Aug 27, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Taliban are not exactly the most organized people, but now they know they do have to stop ISIS. Hopefully they will. If they want to be a legitimate recognized nation, they should be encouraged. ISIS should be shot!


ISIS will likely move to one of the countries which the US still occupies. Don't forget the purpose for their fighting.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> what to do now you


Looks like we honor the deadline date set by Trump and honored by Biden.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 27, 2021)

Donald H said:


> ISIS will likely move to one of the countries which the US still occupies. Don't forget the purpose for their fighting.


I certainly hope so. Afghanistan has had enough omg. But I do think they have learned some good things in the last 20 years. Even Republicans are not so bad...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Looks like we honor the deadline date set by Trump and honored by Biden.


The deal Trump made wasn't obeyed by Joe or the Taliban...Trump's deals very last sentence....if the Taliban fails to abide by this contract we the USA void our promise to leave and will stay in Afghanistan...now I think you speak and read English....now would you like to rephrase your post?....or do you want to keep sounding like a TDS fool...Good men died needlessly...this didn't have to happen...you voted for one of the dumbest men in Washington DC....and this is the result....dead Americans....now go spin your BS some place else....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The deal Trump made wasn't obeyed by Joe or the Taliban..


Sure. The deadline date was set by Trump an honored by Biden. The Taliban had 5 years to prepare, and anyone who wanted out has known the withdrawal date for over a year. But you go ahead and blame Biden for what the Taliban and ISIS do, and embarrass yourself and our country.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sure. The deadline date was set by Trump an honored by Biden. The Taliban had 5 years to prepare, and anyone who wanted out has known the withdrawal date for over a year. But you go ahead and blame Biden for what the Taliban and ISIS do, and embarrass yourself and our country.


You are still wrong...Trump's date passed...it was May 1st when Afghanistan still hasn't thawed out...not right in the middle of the summer...The Taliban don't fight in the winter....Trump also cancelled other dates for drawdowns because the Taliban was slow to honor an agreement...but the last year of Trump's presidency we suffered no American or allied casualties...
You have no idea of what is and has been going on...so why are you here arguing with people that do?...you would be better off finding neutral news sources and educating yourself....


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The deal Trump made wasn't obeyed by Joe or the Taliban...Trump's deals very last sentence....if the Taliban fails to abide by this contract we the USA void our promise to leave and will stay in Afghanistan...now I think you speak and read English....now would you like to rephrase your post?....or do you want to keep sounding like a TDS fool...Good men died needlessly...this didn't have to happen...you voted for one of the dumbest men in Washington DC....and this is the result....dead Americans....now go spin your BS some place else....


Yes yes, Trump is all about trust lol. Ask the Kurds....


----------



## Donald H (Aug 28, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> I certainly hope so. Afghanistan has had enough omg. But I do think they have learned some good things in the last 20 years. Even Republicans are not so bad...


The majority prefer the Taliban over US occupation that has only brought death and suffering.


----------



## emilynghiem (Aug 28, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> You're very brave. Also very brainwashed and idiotic and violent and no doubt racist.


Dear francoHFW 
1. I think you mean Nationalist which isn't the same thing as Racist
2. What I believe is the Universalist way of applying Nationalism is supporting ALL Tribes, Nations and Affiliated groups, religions, parties and ideologies/identities to Represent , Defend and Serve the best interests of their Members
3. Since I believe in helping ALL people and groups of ALL beliefs or identities in resolving their own problems, not imposing conflict on each other, but becoming sustainable by effectively achieving their goals in harmony and agreement with all other people and groups affected:

What is racist about my Universalist approach to protecting all people equally under Constitutional Equal Justice and Ethics?

Did you assume that Constitutional Equal Protections is racist?

How so?

Why are you projecting your doubts, insecurity, or biases against Constitutional references onto me then saying I'm the one who must be biased or bigoted or racist?

Isn't your class assumption or prejudice against me a form of bigotry?

Why would you blame me for an assumption you are making about me when I said nothing racist, and said nothing about you to warrant you addressing me derogatorily this way.

Can you please explain what you are projecting, where did you get this idea, and why you chose me to blame your perception on when it was coming from you?

Was it the mention of Constitutional laws that made you imagine something racist?

Thank you for explaining.

francoHFW


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 28, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Yes yes, Trump is all about trust lol. Ask the Kurds....


The Kurds are fine...we did what Joe should have done in Afghanistan...left in place air cover and a quick terror response team in northern Iraq....Joe just ordered everyone out without thinking....
Plus the Kurds are use to combat...its not smart to mess with them....the Turkish government is not the Taliban either....stop spinning this...Joe fucked up and so did you by voting for him....how does that Marine blood wash off?.....


----------



## Ringo (Aug 29, 2021)

Yes, the panicked shooting of an unarmed crowd at the airport walls, among which those wounded and killed by a suicide bomber explosion , is a natural finale of twenty years of lies that democracy has won in Afghanistan and the country is moving towards a bright liberal future at full speed.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 29, 2021)

Killlbill ???


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 29, 2021)

Joe is a computer hologram in a basement 
The most corrupt and pathetic human on earth


----------



## Ringo (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## badbob85037 (Aug 30, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Uh oh.  "They're baaaack".  According to Fox it's a suicide bomber.
> 
> Let's pray for the injured.  Get Western citizens and translators out!
> 
> ...


Just how screwed up these countries must be to find so many people to strap on these suicide belts and go out and blow themself to tomorrow. Unless they have a democRat party and telling them it's a money belt.


----------

